# I have "whizzed" off the neighbor...again.



## The Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

apparently everyone does not like the smell of 2-stroke exhaust as much as I do. :biggrin:

he called the cops. They didn't really care - as long as I was not operating a chainsaw "at night" the cop said there was nothing he could do about it. He said we should "work it out"

that ain't happening.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 26, 2012)

Bring your stash over here and we can 'whizz' off my neighbors and split the bounty....


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 26, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> apparently everyone does not like the smell of 2-stroke exhaust as much as I do. :biggrin:
> 
> he called the cops. They didn't really care - as long as I was not operating a chainsaw "at night" the cop said there was nothing he could do about it. He said we should "work it out"
> 
> that ain't happening.


 
Box some up and send it this way, haven't had even a whiff of it since I quit running dirt bikes years ago!:biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> Bring your stash over here and we can 'whizz' off my neighbors and split the bounty....



how big a bandsaw you got? :biggrin:

I was roughing out 14" bowl blanks...they're too tall for my 14" bandsaw. I need one with a riser extension.

I was about done for the evening anyway. I'll finish up tomorrow afternoon while his sorry behind is at work and the kids are at school.


----------



## low_48 (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't get me started about neighbors. I've been a 4 year battle with mine because we feed birds. Yup, he hates everything to do with nature, and especially nature that will poop on his deck. This year he started removing his trees because birds roost in them. He made false claims about our dog being a nuisance, and that didn't work. So he put down poison pellets under the bird feeders, so now I have to lock my gates. Last year he sprayed Roundup in my yard to cover the bird feeder and bird bath. We've called the cops twice on him, and they just say he's old and slightly disturbed. You think!!!!! If we didn't have this place paid for...................


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

I admit - this is partly my fault. I've been here about 5 years...and I used to work on jetskis at late hours and fire them up for flushing & testing before & after trips. I'd work on my trailer with the air compressor and impact wrench at late hours as well. 

then I decided to be considerate. I stopped doing loud work on anything on the driveway after 10pm, then back to 9pm. I still will do some things till 10 or so - but I keep the noise down. Not even a dull roar. Down period, and I keep the radio down if the garage door is open in the evening. I even started giving his wife some vegetables from my garden....well that ain't happening this year for sure.

but to call the cops at 7pm...and he complained about the smell of exhaust. Not the noise.  weirdo.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 26, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> how big a bandsaw you got? :biggrin:
> 
> I was roughing out 14" bowl blanks...they're too tall for my 14" bandsaw. I need one with a riser extension.



Mine is a 14" delta w/ Riser.  11.5" clearance.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm feeling inadequate.

:biggrin:


----------



## jd99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's my saw, I still can't get the thing to start though. :biggrin:


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 27, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Here's my saw, I still can't get the thing to start though. :biggrin:



Maybe this will help.


----------



## tim self (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so glad I live in the country.  At least 1/4 mile to the closest neighbor.  I feel sorry for ya'll who live in towns where you're so encumbered with such rules.  Better put a exhaust filter on that offending saw.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 27, 2012)

tim self said:


> I'm so glad I live in the country. At least 1/4 mile to the closest neighbor. I feel sorry for ya'll who live in towns where you're so encumbered with such rules. Better put a exhaust filter on that offending saw.


 Or a long hose into the neighbors window.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Apr 27, 2012)

I rented a 13x50 RV storage to do my woodwork in (after we relocated to Houston and I left behind a 30x50 shop in my back yard). The walls inside the units only go up to the bottoms of the C purlins so there's a 6" gap at the top of the walls. My previous neighbor built "race boats" in his unit. One day his son is there and steps into my unit and hands me his phone saying that his dad wants to talk to me. He goes on and on telling me that my dust is going to ruin his valuable race boat engines, calling me names and telling me that I BETTER find a way to keep my dust in my unit, or else! 

Now I'm a rational person. If this guy would have came and talked to me face to face and asked if WE could resove the dust, I would have been more than happy to help put up some plastic or whatever to block that gap and help control the dust. Since he was a butt about it, every time I'd cut some MDF I'd save the dust, load it in the barrel of a 4' long air wand that I use to clean the floors, and shoot a nice dust cloud straight up ... I can't help it that my shop fan circulated it into his unit.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 27, 2012)

I did not clean up my chainsaw shavings from last night - maybe I should fire up the blower today and blow them into his yard. 

:biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 27, 2012)

Every other week they pick up the recycling with the trash.  Well one week I put it out and it was the wrong week.  The recycling container got blown over while I was at work, and it was a windy day.  Well as soon as I got home, my father in law and I start picking up what was blown around.  I have one neighbor and some blew in her yard.  We started in her ditch and lawn, got that all cleaned up.  Well he left and I kept getting it up.  She has a section of land behind a privacy fence she has up, well I am out picking trash and I see her, so I go apologize, she got rather snippy with me about it.  So i finished mine and went inside.  She owns the land around mine, I just let it go.  Now I have to shoot that ground hog......


----------



## triw51 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am blessed with great neighbors.  He is a motor cycle officer does not mind the noise level from the blacksmith shop or the wood shop.  I return the favor with the gift of a pen or cookies when I bake.  He gives me 308 brass and wood.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 28, 2012)

My neighbor really dislikes me. She just doesn't understand why anyone would want to have 4 race cars. I usually only start them during normal hours, but she still gets mad. I started my modified today at 11:00 am to give it a shakedown before going to the races. She was kind enough to call the police on me. They just do their usual thing, come over and wish me luck, then go on about their business.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 29, 2012)

Over the last three decades I have made my living doing woodworking. In that time I have moved a number of times and the shop has always been in the garage of the house where I reside. The work used to be custom furniture but is now shifted to smaller things and pens due to a seriously bad back. Since the work I do is technically not legal in a residential setting (zoning), I have always gone out of my way to be careful about the noise, both in volume and timing. If it ever came around to a complaint, I know I could be shut down. I am nearing semi-retirement, so it looks like my diligence has paid off. I am by nature concerned about being a good neighbor, and that has worked out well. This is offered to present another perspective on being, by necessity, a noise maker.
Steve


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 29, 2012)

Just had words with "motor mouth" woman next door. She is upset because I threw a rock at a dog who was bothering my animals, who were behind their own fenced yard. The dog I threw a rock at wasn't even her dog, just her daughters friend;s dog that they let run loose. She also claimed I was encroaching on her property with our fence, which is clearly three feet away from her line. We yelled at each other but I gave up upon realizing her lungs were much bigger than mine. No point to the story, just wanted to jump in.


----------



## Maskman080900 (Apr 30, 2012)

low_48 said:


> Don't get me started about neighbors. I've been a 4 year battle with mine because we feed birds. Yup, he hates everything to do with nature, and especially nature that will poop on his deck. This year he started removing his trees because birds roost in them. He made false claims about our dog being a nuisance, and that didn't work. So he put down poison pellets under the bird feeders, so now I have to lock my gates. Last year he sprayed Roundup in my yard to cover the bird feeder and bird bath. We've called the cops twice on him, and they just say he's old and slightly disturbed. You think!!!!! If we didn't have this place paid for...................




The answer for your neighbor is "Red Fox Urine". Available at most outdoor stores, used to mask human scent.  The smell is very vile to say the least. Strategically placed it can be most annoying.  Put a couple of drops in the vent between his hood and windshield.  The flow-though ventilation will carry the scent inside his car, forever.  A syringe with a needle can direct small amounts on his carpet.  The only remedy is to change the carpet and pad.  A couple of shots like that and he will get the picture.:wink:


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 9, 2013)

hate to bump an old thread...but I've done it again.

Had 2 logs about 22" in diameter and 26" in length that I needed to split so I fired up the chainsaw about 5:00 this afternoon.

about 5:45 the police show up. I had already finished my cutting and was cleaning up.

he thought it was funny that I knew exactly which neighbor it was, then apologized that he had to come out for that call. Cop basically said "you wouldn't believe all the crazy stuff we get called out for"

I told the cop that I was done, but that I felt like I ought to keep cutting for another hour just to **** off the neighbor even more. He laughed.


----------



## navycop (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess I am the minority. I have good neighbors. There is nobody on the left of me. The one on the right I only see him when we get the mail or are getting in/out of our cars. We wave and say hi. I even had his wife cone over and feed the animals when we went on vacation. There is about 8' between my garage and his house so the Shopsmith doesn't seem to bother hm.


----------



## BradG (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol at my previous address we had trouble with the neighbors. I put it down to them being senile and bored.

Here's some of the stories:

Our house was detached by a good 10 yards. While having an electrician in to install a light the neighbour has come round and said 'I notice you are having some work done and our tvs gone off' I stood there dumbstruck trying to work out if it was a question or not.. after muscling up the will to answer non sarcastically,  he left after informing me he will investigate the matter further.

While taking delivery of a new suite we put the old sofa in the back garden for one day. Neighbour reported us to the council as mice will take over the world using the sofa as a forward operating base. After getting a lecture from a chap with a clipboard and giving me 24 hours to shift it, with no eay of moving it until the weekend I had an up middle finger moment.  I dragged it into the middle of the garden and set fire to it. They were not amused by rhe smoke but didnt dare comment. When the chap with the clipboard returned he wasnt impressed either reciting toxic smoke and it cannot be done. Which I smiled reminding him its already done. I didnt let him know I had actually cut all the foam out before torching it...  just fabric and wood frame 

Third occasion while a friend was visiting who parked his motorbike on my driveway. Neighbours come round demanding to move it as theu can smell petrol in their house with the windows closed. I couldnt smell anything next to it... let alone 15 yards away indoors 

On hindsight perhaps I should have set fire to their house instead. We opted to move


----------



## PenPal (Sep 9, 2013)

I lopped a ton and a half limb from my Ash tree last week, prior to using my chainsaw and because it was above one of my sheds adjacent to our mutual fence, cut the limb up threw the debri into the neighbors back yard removing it through their place.

This my answer is I have two Electric Chainsaws that make very little noise and can be used in a workshop effectively without excessive noise, over here they cost around 80 to a hundred dollars peace at a very good price IMHO.

I have had where I am now terrible experiences with previous neighbors in past years and can comprehend your righteous anger hang in there. 

On the other side our neighbor is a single Mum with a 16 yr old daughter, she lost her husband before the girl was born, when the Mum goes to work, the daughter now in college (different system to yours) her dog around the size of a German Shepherd howls until we pick him up and instal him in our front built in verandah until either of the owners return home. They are really torn now they have bought their first house away from us. Once I said to her you never have to worry about me as a male neighbor I love your dog , she became offended for a short time. This after drunken share housing on the tree side previously where I turned the hose on 15 young guys peeing on our fence at a party there, explosions and horrible behaviour, and on the other side violent temper attitude from migrant family activity years ago. We have had several cats in controlled spaces in our place for over twenty years and two dogs so we keep the neighbors dog separated as the Irish say to be sure to be sure. 

I find that my Electric Chainsaws have plenty of grunt with no bad behaviors, new chains at twenty odd dollrs a neighbor saver.

Kind regards Peter.


----------

